# Mejia - el fin del Ferrocarril



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buenas tomas Uomo.. kay: siempre me gustaron aunque mis preferidos siguen siendo las casas triangulares que están detrás de la carretera.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que hermosas fotos, deberìas hacer un thread en el foro latinoamericano.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

impresionante, debo darme un salto por Mejia


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias Chris el casco historico è lo mas interesante* :cheers:




Chris_ALOR said:


> Buenas tomas Uomo.. kay: siempre me gustaron aunque mis preferidos siguen siendo las casas triangulares que están detrás de la carretera.



*gracias* 



EFVF said:


> impresionante, debo darme un salto por Mejia





JmC3dmodelator said:


> Que hermosas fotos, deberìas hacer un thread en el foro latinoamericano.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*bueh algo mas del pueblo tradicional ^^*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ me gusta la segunda foto


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

MEJIA PONE! ^^


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

Tienen un parecido a las casas de Puerto Eten^^


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mas casas de playa!*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

espectaculares paisajes


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

bien mantenidas algunas casas, a pesar que solo son usadas un mes al año en promedio..


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Muy bello Mejia y gracias por las fotos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*2 + para pasar la pagina*


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

buenas fotos de Mejia! sus casas antiguas las conservan bién ejemplo a seguir en los dmas balnearios


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Todas las casas lucen muy bien conservadas!


----------



## jacaro (Nov 29, 2010)

protector88 said:


> Oregon no es un estado sureño, es mas bien un estado del noroeste.





uomo_111 said:


> *MEJIA​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durante el verano de 2011, mi esposa y yo visitamos la hermosa costa de Oregon, la cual posee muchos pueblos y puertos, lamento decirte que el estilo arquitectónico de las primeras edificaciones en Mejia distan mucho del tipo de arquitectura de estos lares. Astoria, OR es quizá uno de los puertos mas antiguos en Oregon y del noroeste americano y no encuentro similitud con tu descripción. Visitamos realmente numerosos lugares. Si encuentro similitud con los puertos y pueblos sureños Chilenos, Región de los Lagos. La arquitectura de la época empleaba mucha madera como materia prima, el sur de Chile puede haber sido un mejor proveedor de este recurso dado su cercanía al sur del Perú y a la ventaja del transporte marítimo a través del Pacifico que durante fines del s xviii y principios del s xix era el medio de transporte mas usado. Mejia es un pueblo playero muy lindo, cuidado y limpio. Saludos compatriota!


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...la arquitectura no era la del estado de Oregon, de esa región es *el tipo de madera que usaron: Pino Oregon*, y fue traido desde allá, no del sur de Chile que estaba casi deshabitado en esa época...

...la arquitectura es un legado de los británicos que en esa época inviertieron en diferentes sectores en la economía de esta región, y por ello las construcciones están hechas a su propio estilo...


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

nuevamente buenas fotos uomo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta la mayoría de fotos de este thread, muy bonita Mejía. 

=D


----------

